# Flocking ??



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

A month or so ago you guys helped me find a vertical gun rack plan. Now before I start screwing things together. I'm thinking I need to do something with the padding for the butt and the barrel. I've tried cutting some felt, it just don't look good. It's not the felt, it's the fitments.  I've heard of flocking, would that work for this padding ? Would it be heavy enough ? And would it hold up ? And what brand would be the best ? I would be VERY grateful help you guys and gal's can give me. Thanks


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Gene,
I use a lot of flocking for the interior of boxes and drawers. I don't think it would be suitable for your application. 
A better solution would be to adhere self stick felt to a piece of card board then cut it to the shape of your cavity and glue it in.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think the flocking would be heavy enough for your use you are looking for protection more then anything.

The flocking I have used doesn't give that much protection, it's more for a soft feeling in the drawers and such for jewelry boxes.

here is where I get my stuff you can check it out for your self.

DonJer Flocking Fibers Supplies Suede-Tex Soft Flock Rayon Nylon Spray Applicators Kits Adhesive Cars Decoys Rods

There is a felt that is peal and stick maybe that would be better for you, I haven't used it so I'm not sure where to get it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just spoke with Jill the owner of Donjer and she recommends the new nylon flocking for your gun rack. It is also used on fishing rod handles and is much more durable than the traditional rayon flocking material most are familiar with. We will be building some projects and testing Donjer products next year.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Gene....I've done a gun rack or two and found that flocking works fair to middlin at best. I'm sure the nylon product is considerably more durable but I double that it offers little in the way of "cushioning". I'd contact a local leather shop and see if they have any scraps of lamps wool around. I've picked up small pieces and cut em to fit...worked very nicely and provides plenty of impact protection..

Gene's suggestion above would give you some additional protection using a carboard backing. Not a bad idea at that..

the outfit that I got my wool scraps from is a place that used to make those wool slip on slippers/moccasins.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Something else you might consider using is peel and stick foam strips. Not so sure on how 'nice' it might look, but that all depends. I know I've seen it used (or something similar) on gun racks before.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Mike said:


> I just spoke with Jill the owner of Donjer and she recommends the new nylon flocking for your gun rack. It is also used on fishing rod handles and is much more durable than the traditional rayon flocking material most are familiar with. We will be building some projects and testing Donjer products next year.


Thanks Mike and all that response. I did go to the Donjer site and read about the new nylon flocking. The rayon is .030 thick and the nylon is .040 thats not much in the thickness department. I went ahead and bought some green felt yesterday and play with it. LOL, :lol: I may have to talk my wife into doing the scissor work for me. That my COST me for a while.
Thanks :thank_you2:


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

LiLRdWgn said:


> Thanks Mike and all that response. I did go to the Donjer site and read about the new nylon flocking. The rayon is .030 thick and the nylon is .040 thats not much in the thickness department. I went ahead and bought some green felt yesterday and play with it. LOL, :lol: I may have to talk my wife into doing the scissor work for me. That my COST me for a while.
> Thanks :thank_you2:


Please let us all know how the new nylon works out when you get a chance to try it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just finished a built-in gun rack and have successfully used non-slip pad. Most of us router guys buy it by the roll and it can also be purchased for drawer liners and placed on hardwood floors to keep small rugs in-place. For my needs it is perfect. It also gives the gun butts a bit of traction and since the pieces I used are black, it barely shows in my gun rack's environment. Cheap and easy.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

try this company, i use their flocking for yrs now for jewelry box's , and no complant's, they make 2 kind's of flocking call the company and tell them what you are going to do and i bet they will have a answare here is the web site 

DonJer Products Flocking Fibers Soft Flock SuedeTex Product Rayon Nylon Adhesive Applicators Kits


----------



## Hawks_Feather (Jan 6, 2010)

Just make sure to keep the firearm well oiled (or sealed with some protection) when resting it against felt and check it several times a year. While felt looks good, it also will hold moisture and can cause problems. The felt issue made the rounds on gun forums many years back and there were some horror tales about finding guns with rust or marks from resting a firearm against felt. If it is in a gun safe make sure you have a Golden Rod in it. No matter where the firearm is, make sure to check it for any signs of early rust. If it is on a wall or easy access (like breaking the glass) make sure you have a gun lock on the firearm.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All good points Jerry. I think this may be another reason to try the nylon flocking?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Mike, awaiting the results of the Nylon version of the flocking. If you need a project built to test it on I am willing.


----------

